# chain saw bar machette



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

heres my uncle danas new machette he mad outta a ol chain saw bar....


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Whats adada gonea bu usare for.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

That's a great idea for recycling old bars!


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

he keeps it in his truck for in case he comes across a nice looking tree......he makes bows and arrows.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

That IS a kewl idea... Nice...


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

....


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess chainsaw bar's are made out of good blade metal? Seems like a great idea.


----------

